# UPDATE-Adoption Pending Arabelle, Available for Adoption through BDRP



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/BigDogRescueProject

*New Jersey Golden lovers!!!*












Arabelle is a 9 month old English Creme Golden Retriever that came to us from a family that no longer had the time to give this sweet girl. She is spayed, heartworm negative and up to date on routine vaccinations.

Arabelle is working on housetraining (but almost there!) and loves other dogs. We are looking for a home that has another dog as she adores them. Preference will be giving towards families with a securely fenced yards.

Arabelle is good on a leash but is working on learning to enjoy car rides. She does not like planes! She flew up to her foster on a private plane and was terrified. Arabelle was over the moon at being on solid ground again.

Arabelle loves to cuddle with her people on the couch and give kisses. She is a very sweet and gentle soul.

If you are interested in Arabelle, or any other BDRP dog, please submit an adoption application at Adoption Application | Big Dog Rescue Project


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been talking with some of the Volunteers from BDRP, they told me the Goldens they get into their Rescue are high in demand and are placed quickly. 

If anyone is interested in Adopting through BDRP, apply as soon as you see the dog you're interested in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I wish rescues wouldn't perpetuate BYB lingo by using the "english creme" terminology--she's a lovely golden retriever


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Arabelle*

Wow!! Arabelle is beautiful and sounds SO SWEET!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looking at her FB posting, there seems to be a lot of interest in Arabelle, several people have submitted Adoption Applications for her. 

I'll update her thread when there's more info.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Arabelle is still available for Adoption, BDRP is still accepting Adoption applications for her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's been adopted.


----------

